# Syd Barret (Pink Floyd) dies...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

By JILL LAWLESS, Associated Press Writer 

LONDON - Syd Barrett, the troubled genius who co-founded Pink Floyd but spent his last years in reclusive anonymity, has died, a spokeswoman for the band said Tuesday. He was 60.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/syd.jpg[/img]The spokeswoman — who declined to give her name until the band made an official announcement — confirmed media reports that he had died. She said Barrett died several days ago, but she did not disclose the cause of death. Barrett had suffered from diabetes for many years.

Barrett co-founded Pink Floyd in 1965 with David Gilmour, Nick Mason and Rick Wright, and wrote many of the band's early songs. The group's jazz-infused rock made them darlings of the London psychedelic scene, and the 1967 album "The Piper at the Gates of Dawn" — largely written by Barrett, who also played guitar — was a commercial and critical hit.

However, Barrett suffered from mental instability, exacerbated by his use of LSD. His behavior grew increasingly erratic, and he left the group in 1968 — five years before the release of Pink Floyd's most popular album, "Dark Side of the Moon." He was replaced by David Gilmour.

Barrett released two solo albums — "The Madcap Laughs" and "Barrett" — but soon withdrew from the music business altogether.

He spent much of the rest of his life living quietly in his hometown of Cambridge, England, where he was a familiar figure, often seen cycling or walking to the corner store.

Despite his brief career, Barrett's fragile, wistful songs influenced many musicians, from David Bowie — who covered the Barrett track "See Emily Play" — to the other members of Pink Floyd, who recorded the album "Wish You Were Here" as a tribute to their troubled bandmate.

The band spokeswoman said a small, private funeral would be held.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

> Barrett co-founded Pink Floyd in 1965 with David Gilmour, Nick Mason and Rick Wright


Sonnie, I know you didn't write this, but I don't think DG was a founder. Shouldn't that be Roger Waters?

Later in the same article:



> He was replaced by David Gilmour.


Nitpicky, I know.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... agree. Waters, Mason and Wright were the co-founders... it somewhat started while they were in school. They had a couple bands before they named it The Pink Floyd Band and later just Pink Floyd.

The AP writer probably just got confused. :dontknow:


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Here are a few links that go into the history:


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/5169344.stm

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/johnpeel/artists/s/sydbarrett/

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/5169682.stm


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Where did the name come from?


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

The third link I posted has the history on the name.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I had always heard it was him that named the band. I'll always remember piper at the gates of dawn as one of the great rock albums growing up. 

PF's later stuff I didn't appreciate until I was an older fella. I know, I know ... I've had real Floyd fans tell me over and over their best stuff was DSotM and later - but I shied away because it was too big and too popular when I was a kid. I was too busy looking for stuff nobody ever heard of PGD w/ Syd Barret fit the bill and had a special irony that most of my class mates in high school, PF fans, never knew about it.

So, I guess I could credit Syd Barret (and Sid Vicious) for providing me with the illusion that I was cool when I was 17 just because I'd heard of them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

R.I.P. Sid. And thanks for all the tunes.


----------

